# Akita having siezures



## Harry E Hughes III (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello all. My male Akita keeps having these seizures and not sure what they're from. Just a moment ago, I went out on my porch to give both my female and male Akitas a treat for the night (they sleep on porch at night and watch house and yard). Anyway, he was a sleep under the porch and ran up stairs to me when I called for him. He looked very sleepy, then I had him sit per my hand motion, and noticed his eyes were filled with water and crust (I guess no good work for it) and went inside to get a paper towel w/water to clean his eyes with. As I walked away, I heard a bang on the porch and ran out and he was in a seizure on the porch scrawled out horizontally. I held his head and waited for him to come out of it. This is the 2nd one he had today. He's had others and haven't taken him to see the vet yet for it as we thought it may have been heat related prior to these 2 today as they were during the summer and thought he had gotten over heated. My wife and I had them in air conditioning all summer due to their thick coats.
Other than taking him to the vet, does this sound familiar to anyone regarding Akitas or do you think he has something more going on? I thought I had read some where that male Akitas had these seizures due to their large skulls but can not recall. Thanks in advance for help. Have a great night all.

Harry


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Take the poor dog to the vet, immediately. I would hope if you were having multiple seizures of unkown origin someone would care enough for your well being to take you to the hospital rather than sit there & speculate.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Take the poor dog to the vet, immediately. I would hope if you were having multiple seizures of unkown origin someone would care enough for your well being to take you to the hospital rather than sit there & speculate.


 exactly what Susan said .nothing else to add on this one.


----------



## Harry E Hughes III (Sep 4, 2007)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Harry E Hughes III (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for the cocky replies as I am very concerned about my pets and at that time of night while I was on here I dropped the question and didn't sit there and speculate. My dog had a seizure and came out of it. I asked the question and get those replies. It's a wonder why people don't ask questions anymore. Would have been better to be kinder when someone is looking for help. If you read my post, I was taking him to the vet. Please don't reply to my posts anymore if that's the kind of help you're going to provide.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We are direct and honest, if that offends you, I don't know what to tell you. No where do you say you were taking him to the vet. You DID say he had 2 that day, and had them previously, but hadn't taken him tot the vet because you thought they were "heat related" or because akitas have "large skulls"???

ARe you kidding??? Funny way to show "concern" for your pets.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nothing personal, Harry, but that's the sort of questions that I'm used to seeing on the Yahoo answers in the pet section. You know, the "my pet is bleeding badly and vomiting and I don't know why...what should I do?" sorts of questions. Reading up on stuff on the internet is fine, but not while your pet could be losing neurological function due to the seizures.


----------



## Harry E Hughes III (Sep 4, 2007)

That's pretty much my point is that it seems most folks who know more about pets in general then the rest of the public, seem to get "nasty", or "fed up" with those types of questions and forget the fact that we're all also human and are only asking questions to make our pets happy and better in life. We too love animals so you (not specifically you) on this forum that know more and/or are used to seeing things on a dialy basis maybe because of your profession is not what most of us see on a daily basis. This is afterall a "Working Dog Forum" meaning most folks in here have lots more knowledge than most. Lastly, within my post I specifically stated going to the vet, not waiting, not standing around watching my poor dog go through something that some humans also go through, but going to the vet. I was an EMT once in my life for 3 years and someone having a siezure was something we've seen quite a bit (most times after the fact when we arrived). However, those that did or were presently having them, we made sure they were not a harm to themselves or others while the seizure was taking place as well as biting the tongue, banging heads etc...then guess what, it was off to the hospital.
So my point is, you may see questions like that daily, but not from me, which does not, and should not constitute or allow those other folks in here to treat others as if they don't know anything about pets and think we're all just sitting around watching our pets hurt! Maybe it's just that particular person's personality. In that case, they can't see the way they're answering folks on here and should stop and take a hard look at themselves. Thanks for your reply and help. Have a great day.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

So, what did the vet say?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry E Hughes III said:


> So my point is, you may see questions like that daily, but not from me, which does not, and should not constitute or allow those other folks in here to treat others as if they don't know anything about pets and think we're all just sitting around watching our pets hurt! Maybe it's just that particular person's personality. In that case, they can't see the way they're answering folks on here and should stop and take a hard look at themselves. Thanks for your reply and help. Have a great day.


I see a lot of posts on boards like Sue mentioned: "My dog was poisoned. What should I do?"

In cases like that, we say "Get the heck off the internet and go to the vet." And as far as I'm concerned, we should and will continue to say that. I'd have to really know someone well, from many posts, before I'd assume that s/he had contacted the vet and taken all emergency measure, and only now was speculating.

I'm sure you can understand that some (or many) of the people who post that kind of question really ARE waiting for emergency help from the internet.

Had your dog been vaccinated recently?

Did the vet give you a diagnosis? How is the dog?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

By the way Harry, you never stated you were taking the dog to the vet, had you said that, our responses would have been different.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> By the way Harry, you never stated you were taking the dog to the vet, had you said that, our responses would have been different.


I'm afraid I agree. "Other than taking him to the vet, does this sound familiar to anyone regarding Akitas" does not mean, to me, "Going to the vet."


ANYWAY:

How is the dog? Did you get a diagnosis?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Agreed...usually when I read something like "other than taking him to the vet, what can I do?" reads to me as "I am being cheap and don't want to pay for an office visit, so can someone give a quick fix." :evil: I guess I wasn't the only one who read it that way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot believe you people. Poor Harry has a dilema on his hands and all you say is "Take the dog to the vet????"

The shame you should be feeling.

Harry, I had a dog that started having seizures after he and I crashed running around the garage. I hit him dead in the head with my knee, and he started flipping about. It was rather horrifying, I thought I had killed him. 

He was on phenobarbital the rest of his life, and if you missed a day, or his tolerence got too high, he would have grand mals. He would fling himself about in a very very frightening way, and actually hit the ceiling a few times before we could get a good hold on him.

So take him to the vet.


----------

